# My little herd :)



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm bored so I thought I'd share some pics of my loved herd of goatie-goats 

My Nigerian Does.
Velvet Acres Superstar Sydney ~ my herd queen 
















Little Tots Estate Jorja Peach 

















My Jr Nigerian girls 
CADDAYPIE Vanessa Morgan ~ she's our diva, a total brat! She'll be kidding for the first time in April 








Dill's F Firecracker ~ one of the sweetest goats I've ever met 









Dill's F Talk That Talk ~ my little beauty queen 








This picture just shows off her cool moonspot 








Dill's GA Rinky Dink ~ the worse finger biter EVER!








*The boys *
Dill's GA Headliner*B ~ the little chatterbox :laugh:








Sugar Moon O Sky Pilot*S ~ a sweet little guy that just wants to be eveyones friend 








*The LaManchas*
My Sr. doe, South-Fork Sweet Home Alabama ~ another total sweetheart who quickly stole my heart!









My Jr. doe, Snow Kissed Izzi's Choco-Late ~ She'll come home sometime after Christmas


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Well you wouldn't be bored if you'd get back on fb lol..by the way..you need to come take pics of my goats..i'm terrible at it lol..ur goaties all are gorgeous as you already know..


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL! Then I'm getting back on FB! :laugh:
Sure, I'll be there tomorrow at noon  hehe
Thanks  I love my goaters!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

bout time you got back on fb..i was tired of waiting lol..at least now i know what you were up to when you told me to hold on lol..


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

haha!!!!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Beauties!! :-( Jerry's pic didn't show up on my phone-- love seeing his pics and thinking geez he and our Arthur could switch pastures and we'd never know! Hope he's as sweet as his brother too.... omg Rinky is gorgeous!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL! Oh I think you'd know if he and Arthur swiched pastures, as I said, he's a chatterbox! That's probably a understatement BIG TIME! LOL
Thanks  I can't wait to see her and Jerry's babies


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Arthur talks to his pasture buddies ALL DAY LONG. ha! Flemming and talk talk talk. My other 2 bucks aren't nearly as talkative. Charlemagne is the strong silent type (RARELY ever talks). Leonidas is more quiet, he usually only talks to does but Arthur talks to EVERYBODY.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL! That sounds like Jerry all the way around!! Loves to talk the talk :laugh:


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Beautiful! 

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I want Jorja Peach !!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

hehe! We may sell her at some point, perhaps next spring if we get a doeling or two. But I think Christy has first dibs, if she's still interested.


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

very nice looking goats :cart:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Grrr , that Christy 

Fine , be that way 

I will , go to bed now , nite


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Hehe, Peach is my favorite to look at of your nigies, too! Don't forget, we need new pics of bama's baby bump (for the next time you're bored)


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

hehe! Peach loved you when you came out to visit :laugh:

Oh shoot I forgot! I'll get some tomorrow!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

So pretty/handsome,  I love Jorja Peach's color, but I just love them all!


----------

